
Twitter Sale Process Said Almost Dead as Suitors Bow Out - spking
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-08/twitter-sales-process-said-almost-dead-as-suitors-lose-interest
======
b34r
Twitter should offer a paid option to get rid of all the bots and ads. That
would probably attract a fair amount of people and provide a (admittedly
small) but stable revenue stream.

~~~
Esau
I have to admit that I am surprised they haven't offered this.

------
gallerdude
Dang, I was kind of wondering what Google could do with all that data or what
Disney had planned.

